# 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?



## A6er (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mich ja schon mal geoutet, aber nochmal:
Von Technik habe ich keine Ahnung  

Wie kann ich denn den von meiner Pumpe kommenden 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch am besten mit dem Eingang meines Filters (DN 110) verbinden???

Im Baumarkt habe ich nur Reduzierungen von DN 110 auf 50 und DN 50 auf 40 gesehen, was ja theoretisch passen würde.
Nur dann steckt der Spiralschlauch ja innen bzw. in dem 40er Rohr und das nicht besonders fest.
Und da ja innen steckt, kann man ihn ja auch nicht per Schlauchklemme fest ziehen...:beeten 

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Dodi (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Hallo Rüdiger!

Wie wäre es wenn Du in den Schlauch eine Schlauchtülle steckst? Dann hast Du ein festes Verbindungsteil, welches Du mit der Reduzierung verbinden kannst.

Schau doch mal hier unter Rohr/Fitting/Armaturen, dann Schlauchtüllen, da wirst Du bestimmt fündig in der gewünschten Größe.


----------



## bussi67 (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Hallo Rüdiger   




			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich denn den von meiner Pumpe kommenden 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch am besten mit dem Eingang meines Filters (DN 110) verbinden???
> 
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen?




Nimm das Red. Stück von DN 110 auf DN 50 und besorge Dir ein Anschlußstück für eine Pumpe , UVC , etc. mit 1 1/4 " Gewindeanschluß.

Dieses passt ziemlich schließend in das DN 50 Rohr .
Zusätzlich etwas Innontec , und fertig ist der Anschluß !!

     




Gruß  Dirk


----------



## A6er (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Danke Dodi!

Das wäre dann also wohl dieses Teil: Stufen - Schlauchtülle 50-40-38-32 mm.
Nur:
Wie bekomme ich dann das andere Ende fest in die Reduktion am Filtereingang (110/50 oder 50/40)? 
Nur reinstecken?
Das hält doch nicht, oder?


----------



## A6er (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*



			
				bussi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Dirk!!!!!
Woher bekommt man so einen 1 1/4 " Gewindeanschluss?
Habe ich im Baumarkt gerade nicht gesehen


----------



## bussi67 (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Hi Rüdiger 




			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Woher bekommt man so einen 1 1/4 " Gewindeanschluss?
> Habe ich im Baumarkt gerade nicht gesehen




Keine Ahnung   

Bei mir ist mal ein Anschluß von einer Pumpe übrig geblieben , wahren versch.  größen dabei .

Aber ich denke in einem Fachhandel für Teichpumpen sollte man dieses Teil ohne weiteres für kleine Geld bekommen  .

Gruß  Dirk


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Hi Rüdiger,


Ich habe das  hier noch irgendwo rumliegen 

Das kann ich dir günstig + Erstattung der Portokosten anbieten, wenns passt. Dann köntest du alles sofort in PVC machen und kleben. Nur den O-Ring müsstest du dir selbst besorgen den hab ich selbst in gebrauch......

Natürlich passt das PVC Rohr auch in 'ne 50er Muffe rein......


----------



## A6er (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

MIr ist gerade einfallen, dass diese Schlauchtüllen mit Gewinde bei den Oase-Filtern verwendet werden. Also müsst es diese bei Oase als Zubehör geben.

Alternativ hat mir mein Händler, bei dem ich den Mittelvortex gekauft habe, gerade per E-Mail ein "Anschluss-Set auf 40mm Schlauch aus PVC-Druckrohr" angeboten.
Preis allerdings EUR 29,- incl. Versand  
Kennt jemand das Dingens???

@ Olli_P:

Danke für dein Angebot.
Aber ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen über EUR 50,- für 12m Spiralschlauch gekauft.
Daher soll es erst mal auch so bleiben und nichts in PVC verändert werden.


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Hi Rüdiger,

ich meinte den Filteranschluß und nicht alles


----------



## A6er (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rüdiger,
> 
> ich meinte den Filteranschluß und nicht alles



Ach so  
Aber der Filteranschluss ist doch schon aus PVC (Eingangsstutzen DN 110)


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Hi,

da dann das Red-Stück 110 auf 50 drauf und dann das PVC Stück von mir vielleicht???

Wie gesagt zur Not kannste das Red-Stück ja auch in HT-Rohr mit Doppel/Überschiebmuffe machen. Das PVC-Rohr passt auch in die Muffen von HT-Rohr.............:smoki

Nur so als Vorschlag...........


----------



## A6er (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da dann das Red-Stück 110 auf 50 drauf und dann das PVC Stück von mir vielleicht???
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah,
eeeeeeeeeeeben.....    

Danke dir, ich schaue mich morgen mal hier im Gartencenter um.
Wenn ich nicht fündig werde, komme ich sehr gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Okay


----------



## juergen-b (4. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

hy rüdiger,

alles viel zu viel aufwand  

in dein 100er rohr setzt du einen enddeckel (blinddeckel) ein .......... in diesen bohrst du ein passendens loch und setzt dieses teil

http://koi-discount.de/
-- pvc teile 
-- schlauchtüllen 

mit tangit pvc kleber ein ............ ferig und fachgerecht.

bei der endmontage mußt du deinen blinddeckel entweder zur sicherheit mit einkleben (am rand tangit) oder anderweitig gegen rausdrücken sichern.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

hallo

und noch einfacher gehts so:
loch in den enddeckel bohren...verbinder festschrauben... fertig.

das teil findest du in jedem baumarkt bei den regentonnen.
er dient als verbinder oder überlauf für die tonnen.

siehst du ja auf den bild.

fachgerecht ohne kleben 

( es gibt da auch noch "schwarze rohrbögen" zum anschrauben, die sind noch besser, habe da aber kein bild )
wie heißen die nur 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (5. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

Danke!

Ihr seid: *Spitze* *!!!*


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

merke dir eins 
nicht verzagen................ forum fragen


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

hallo rüdiger
eins interssiert mich doch....wie hast du es den jetzt gelöst?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rüdiger
> eins interssiert mich doch....wie hast du es den jetzt gelöst?
> 
> gruß
> jürgen



Ich fürchte, jetzt kommt nicht die Antowrt, die DU (Ihr) erwartet hattet:

Nachdem ich in 2 in meiner Gegend erreichbaren Baumärkten war und weder einen passenden Regentonnen-Verbinder (den gabe es nur in 1 1/4", brauchen tu ich 1 1/2", eine passende Schlauchtülle etc. gefunden habe, habe ich aufgegeben.

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre dann gewesen, von 110er auf 50er und dann auf 40 er Rohr zu verkürzen und dann den 1 1/2"  Schlauch zu erhitzen bzw. versuchen über das 40er Rohr zu schieben.

Trotzdem,
vieeeeelen Dank für eure wertvollen Tipps (wenn ich auch leider keinen verwirklicht habe).
Irgendwie blieben mir dann aber Restzweifel (oder vielmehr Sorgen) dass eine der HT-Verbindungen durch den Wasserdruck sich irgendwann lösen könnte und es mir dann den Teich leer pumpt  

Also, was habe ich gemacht:

Ich habe mir für viiiiiiiiiel zu teuere EUR 25,- bzw. 29,- incl. Versand ein passendes Anschluss-Set für den Eingang des C30 im Internet bestellt :


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. März 2008)

*AW: 1 1/2 Zoll Spiralschlauch wie mit Eingang DN 110 verbinden?*

hallo rüdiger
ich sage dir mal nicht was ich schon in meinen teich gesteckt habe. :? 

aber das wichtigere ist doch das es funzt. 
gruß
jürgen


----------

